# Pistols and the LAW question.....



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

For my soms 18th birthday, I go and purchase him a pistol, after his birthday he and I go and properly register it in his name, are you saying we committed a felony, am i committing a felony when I purchase ammo for him. Have given a lot of guns as gifts never had a problem


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

vandermi...better double check on that


----------



## ol fred (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi- New to the M-S site. About carrying your registration with you- well, if you do not have the paper in posession, the LEO can and most likely will confiscate your firearm, and hold it at his(hers) department, and you will be forced to go home, return and present your paperwork to the police department. They will then return the firearm to you(that is, if you are legal, have no outstanding warrants, parking tickets, et-al) :yikes: This can be a pain if you are far away from home, hunting, fishing, etc. By the way, you have 45 days, after that, the firearm is forfiet. 
 A photo copy is legal, and most printers can make a copy that looks pretty good. Stop at ace hardware and get some of that laminating stuff, and you have a waterproof copy (anyone here ever get soaked by accident?). 
 Oh, and by the way, you CCW holders, When (if) you are stopped/checked by an LEO(law enforcement officer/conservation officer) you must immediately notify said LEO that you are a CCW holder. First offense-$500.00, and carry rights suspended for 6 mos.Second offense, $1000.00 and revocation of license. OUCH :yikes: 
 These statutes can be found in-the U.S. Department of Justice, B.A.T.F.&E. book "ATF P 5300.5. Call ATF Distribution center- (703) 455-7801, and ask them to send you one. Your taxes at work !! While you are at it, ask them for some forms"4473", and use them every time you sell , buy or transfer a firearm from an individual. All you want is the name and address- don't need the other stuff on the form- this covers your ass if the firearm ends up in a crime. documentation is everything, these days. 
 Sorry to be so long winded, jus' tryin' to be hepful'
 Best Regards, ol fred


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

dodge7 said:


> vandermi...better double check on that


I can read it over and over. I can posses a handgun registered to another person.

I did not break the law, I do not break the law.

I bought it legally. I registered it legally in my name. I gave it to my wife after she registered it in her name. It is not very difficult to legally buy a gun. Makes for a few trips to the Sherrif, but it is better then doing something wrong and loosing your rights.


----------



## DarkerVoid (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm from another state gifted a gun to my girlfriend that visited Michigan and she was pulled over and gun confiscated. How can I help the situation


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

This thread is 16 yrs old


----------



## DarkerVoid (Mar 31, 2021)

Ronnie D said:


> This thread is 16 yrs old


I know. Just needed good response to my situation.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

1). Don’t post about this on the internet.

2). Hire an attorney familiar with gun laws in Michigan!

There are several gun rights attorneys on :






Michigan Gun Owners Community Forum


Gun Rights Activism Grass Roots



www.migunowners.org





3). Don’t post about this on the internet!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

""You also do not have to carry your registration with you when you have a CCW. ""

You never have to carry the registration w/ you. Im sure many instructors teach that but show the law...

PS You dont have to ever carry it w/ you. It may be recommended to for the frst 30 days but???
Many cops/instructors think you do but...

I needed one(green card then ) a few yrs ago as I was trading a gun in and the gunshop would not take a trade w/ out green card. Had to drive home and get it.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

DarkerVoid said:


> I'm from another state gifted a gun to my girlfriend that visited Michigan and she was pulled over and gun confiscated. How can I help the situation


I am assuming she is not a MI resident either !!!!, ok she was in MI with a gun not registered to her and again not a MI resident, did I understand that part right. She is lucky it only got taken from her, they could have arrested her, in any case if I were you get on MGO and find a guy with screen name shyster, he is a 2A advocate Lawyer. Good luck.


----------

